

Are programmers likely to be musicians? - sklivvz1971
http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/1570/are-programmers-likely-to-be-musicians

======
rysmit
It would not surprise me if there was a correlation between the two. I was a
professional recording musician (saxophone) before I was a professional
programmer. Writing music can be like programming, however I don't think
playing a written piece is similar at all. Lots of electronic musicians are
programmers however. Joel Zimmerman (Deadmau5) was a web developer who
initially created a house track to ridicule that genre of music and then
discovered he had a talent when the song became popular in Europe. He still
writes code that creates his music.

------
redredraider
I program and I'm also studying music. Several of the programmers at my
workplace play music. I would say %50 of my team. I think music theory and
programming are very similar. The other musicians I know don't see the
relationships I see.

